# Colorasterdam



## csb (Jan 2, 2014)

Things I'm enjoying from the first few days of legal weed in CO (and Doritos isn't one of them)

1. The tax is something like 25%, but with price regulation it is still cheaper than on the street (so the news says).

2. DIA has imposed a $999 fine for bringing weed into the airport. I'm guessing $1K requires some paperwork they didn't want to deal with.

3. People traveled from other states to buy legal weed. My wonder is where they are going to smoke it...right now you can buy it, but you must smoke it in a private residence. I'm guessing smoking hotel rooms might come back en vogue.

4. I like the people freaking out about how are the police going to figure out if a driver is impaired from smoking. Um, the same way they've been going it for years? Also, it's easy- pick out the cars rolling 20mph down I-70.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 2, 2014)




----------



## cement (Jan 2, 2014)

Wyoming has set up a roadblock to keep out the stoners:

http://www.denverpost.com/news/ci_24834614/wyoming-state-patrol-warning-dont-cross-state-border

I was reading yesterday about the reefer tourism has started, with stretch limos that tour the dispensaries for out of state guests. "free" samples included!


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 2, 2014)

if it wasnt a bad example to set for teenagers I would really like to have a plant in my living room. just to see how big it could grow.I think it would be funny as hell...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 2, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> if it wasnt a bad example to set for teenagers I would really like to have a plant in my living room. just to see how big it could grow.I think it would be funny as hell...


Mrs Dex and I have already had that conversation. Just a single plant over in the corner. Our big concern would be the cats &amp; dogs if they decided to start eating it because Mrs Dex heard it's similar to catnip...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 2, 2014)

I suddenly have more motivation to go to the next Denver meetup, where hopefully I end up with a lot less motivation.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 2, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > if it wasnt a bad example to set for teenagers I would really like to have a plant in my living room. just to see how big it could grow.I think it would be funny as hell...
> ...




I don't know about dogs and cats but I do know from personal experience that ground hogs love it. Don't ask, long story.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 3, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > if it wasnt a bad example to set for teenagers I would really like to have a plant in my living room. just to see how big it could grow.I think it would be funny as hell...
> ...




I tell you, I learn something new every day, here.


----------



## csb (Jan 3, 2014)

Flyer_PE said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > Road Guy said:
> ...




Awesome.

I'm disappointed that more news outlets didn't play John Denver's Rocky Mountain High during news reports yesterday.


----------



## cement (Jan 3, 2014)

This just in:

Recreational Marijuana Legal, Impaired Driving Not - January 3, 2014 - Traffic Safety - Colorado DUI Laws Include Marijuana Impaired Driving.
01/03/2014 08:52 AM MST
*STATEWIDE*—As marijuana becomes available for recreational use throughout Colorado, the Colorado Department of Transportation (CDOT) and the Colorado State Patrol (CSP) remind motorists that it is illegal to drive while impaired by marijuana. Similar to alcohol, there is an established impairment level in Colorado of five nanograms of active tetrahydrocannabinol (THC)—the active psychoactive component of marijuana—per milliliter of whole blood. Driving while impaired by any substance is illegal and unsafe.

“There are some who do not feel that marijuana can impair driving, but it does,” said Darrell Lingk, Director of the Office of Transportation Safety at CDOT. “Marijuana affects reaction time, short-term memory, hand-eye coordination, concentration and perception of time and distance. And just like alcohol, people driving while impaired by marijuana can receive a DUI.”


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 3, 2014)

^Wait...I am a Gigantic DoucheBag


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 3, 2014)

Dude....CDOT and CSP are harshin' my mellow, man.


----------



## EM_PS (Jan 3, 2014)

Just grab some Doritos &amp; put some freedom rock on, man :afro:


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 3, 2014)

So how many random drug tests do you think employers will administer next week?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 3, 2014)

roadwreck said:


> So how many random drug tests do you think employers will administer next week?




That brings up an interesting legal question. Because it is legal, and can still be detected, even if you aren't under the influence.

I see lawyers getting rich!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 3, 2014)

But Colorado is an "at-will" state. You can be fired or quit for any reason. For example, my wife can will get fired for not getting a flu shot.

Also, most employers still require drug testing as a condition of employment. The drug tests have already been through the courts for medical use, so I don't see that provision changing anytime soon.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 3, 2014)

I think the new law will just expose the people that use it as the losers that they are, watch some of the people standing in line at these stores, not really the kind of people anyone wants to hire, unless its waiting tables or scrubbing floors...

[SIZE=12pt]My theory is the only reason the law was put on the ballot was since CO is a swing state, it was done by the State Democrats to get out the stoner vote for Obama, they kind of people that are normally too stoned to vote.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Very similar to when Bush won his 2nd term, how many states had “Marriage is between a man and a woman” or something similar on the state ballot,, to get the bible thumpers out to vote (because in the first W. election they mostly stayed home when they learned just before the election he had received a DUI when he was younger.. gasp!)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Same concept was used to get the same results… ive never smoked a joint in my life, but I have drank a lot, I know doing a lot of either one is really bad for you.. [/SIZE]


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 3, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> The drug tests have already been through the courts for medical use, so I don't see that provision changing anytime soon.




I did not know that. I figured the ADA would make medicinal use hunky-dory.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 3, 2014)

I had to sign something at work that said even though Mary Jane is legal in CO, its illegal for me to use (since my employer received Federal Funding) of course there was a "wink wink" when the lady in Boulder asked me to sign it...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 3, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > The drug tests have already been through the courts for medical use, so I don't see that provision changing anytime soon.
> ...


http://www.mondaq.com/unitedstates/x/258244/employee+rights+labour+relations/Employer+Liability+Under+State+Medical+Marijuana+Laws



> Another argument that was recently tested by a plaintiff in Colorado is that an employer's decision to discharge a medical marijuana user who fails a drug test violated the state's "lawful activities" statute. Colorado, like many states, prohibits employers from taking action against an employee for engaging in lawful activities or using lawful products outside of the workplace. In a decision dated April 25, 2013, the Court of Appeals of Colorado held that the state's "lawful activities" statute did not bar the employer from discharging an employee who tested positive for marijuana after a random drug test and who was also a licensed patient. Coats v. Dish Network, LLC, case nos. 12CA0595, 12CA1704 (Co. Ct. App. April 25, 2013). The court held that since the Colorado statute did not specify whether an activity's "lawfulness" was determined by state or federal law, and marijuana is illegal under federal law, employees that use medical marijuana are not shielded by the statute from the risk of termination.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 3, 2014)

^Thanks. That is interesting.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 3, 2014)

Here's some more info:

http://www.denverpost.com/marijuana/ci_24823785/colorado-marijuana-guide-64-answers-commonly-asked-questions


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 3, 2014)

LOL!



> *Q:* Was there enough pot to go around for recreational customers on Jan. 1?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 3, 2014)

And RG, if you wanted to grow your own:

http://www.denverpost.com/homegarden/ci_24782729/growing-your-own-marijuana-colorado-legal-doesnt-mean


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 3, 2014)

I keep reading those articles in Spiccoli's voice.


----------



## envirotex (Jan 3, 2014)

I have a friend who sold everything and moved to Colorado to open up a late night snack delivery service...so far, business has been good, sure to get better starting this week.


----------



## EM_PS (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks goes to CO, for offically supplanting CA as _the_ undisputed trifling amusement for the rest of the good ol USofA :facepalm:


----------



## csb (Jan 3, 2014)

Thank goodness we took their ammo away!


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 3, 2014)

Good thing I brought a couple hundred rounds with me from Georgia


----------



## EM_PS (Jan 3, 2014)

I'll bet you did, Panama Red


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 4, 2014)

^ Jack Byrnes...


----------



## csb (Jan 6, 2014)

Charro

(Wait, what?)


----------

